# Older Siamese Cross-PG BC Canada



## BarkingPup (May 16, 2009)

I was just told about a cat in need in my area. I'll know more info later on but right now they think he's a fixed male around ten years old. Friendly towards humans and dogs, and needs a lot of TLC. 

His owner was sent to a home and welfare isn't allowing anyone to go onto the property. His friends _were_ mowing the lawn, maintaining the house etc. but welfare told them they couldn't set foot onto the property. However, one of the neighbours has been feeding the cat, changing litter box, and letting it outside. They are looking for a home for him. 

I told the roommate of the neighbour I could take him in if only to get him off the property and into a home until I could find someone to take him.


----------

